# Your Monster On Anything But Original Strap/bracelet



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello

This thread is started for 2 reasons:

1: You get to show your best combinations for Monster's on custom strap/bracelet

2: Help me decide witch one to use









So let it rip, post your pictures with Monster's


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Here's orange one on a selection of straps.

Lumpy (favourite)










Orange silicone










Orange rhino










Black Nato










Black leather with orange highlights


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

well im looking something light for everyday use, original bracelet is great, but i was thinking something like nato because of his light weight. Is nato comfortable?


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

can't edit:

whats the difference between nato and rhino? besides the color


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Nono said:


> well im looking something light for everyday use(...)


Well, your monster is a perfect choice then.


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

I liked this:










But this combination is my absolute favourite, and is how I most often wear my BM:


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

sabestian said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > well im looking something light for everyday use(...)
> ...


hehehhehe...no no ,i mean the bracelet, after i wear it for 14-16 hours a day it gets little uncomfortable for my wrist, so i think leather or nato would be much comfortable

BTW colinryan

second picture...great strap


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nono said:


> can't edit:
> 
> whats the difference between nato and rhino? besides the color


The rhino is made from a thicker grade of nylon and the rings are more substantial.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

LUMPY all day long!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nono said:


> well im looking something light for everyday use, original bracelet is great, but i was thinking something like nato because of his light weight. Is nato comfortable?


TBH, they all are comfy to wear.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I put my moded one on a thick mesh


















Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Nono said:
> 
> 
> > well im looking something light for everyday use, original bracelet is great, but i was thinking something like nato because of his light weight. Is nato comfortable?
> ...


got to agree with john....any combination on a monster is really comfy........although the mesh looks awesome


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

colinryan said:


> But this combination is my absolute favourite, and is how I most often wear my BM:


Not a huge Monster fan, but this one get's my vote for the best looking combo


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

MIKE said:


> I put my moded one on a thick mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a superb combo. That mesh is lovely.


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

colinryan said:


> I liked this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ive just got a black monster and love that black strap ...what is it?where do i get one? cheers


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This was always my favorite combo:


----------



## rapidboy (Oct 27, 2007)

MIKE said:


> I put my moded one on a thick mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is THE best custom monster ever, damn nice job.


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

ESL said:


> This was always my favorite combo:


Is that a rubber link bracelet ? where can i get one ?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm not sure they are available now. But someone might still be stocking them.

Try a google for "solid link PU"


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

nosher said:


> ive just got a black monster and love that black strap ...what is it?where do i get one? cheers


It's a braided NATO; if you do a Google search for "braided NATO strap" you will find out where to get one


----------



## Nesima (Jul 10, 2005)

I like the lumpy.

I think they look their best on a thick bracelet.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Used to own both a black & orange monster, now both long gone - however I think it looks superb on that mesh! But those lumpy bracelets are just hideous, IMHO of course. Tried one, hated it straight away & tossed it .. Wore mine mostly on a Hirsch Liberty ..


----------

